# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Perú se consolida como el primer exportador mundial de banano orgánico con US$ 45.5 millones en el 2008

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Volumen de ventas al exterior de dicho producto aumentó más de cuatro veces en últimos cinco años, informó el Ministerio de Agricultura.*  *Crecimiento es resultado de su altísima calidad y de la prioridad que le dan los países del hemisferio norte.*   *El valor de las exportaciones peruanas de banano orgánico se incrementarían este año en 20%.*  
Las exportaciones locales de banano orgánico, procedentes en su totalidad del norte del país, aumentaron de una manera excepcional en los últimos cinco años ubicando al Perú como el primer exportador mundial de dicho producto, informó el Ministerio de Agricultura. 
Según datos de la Dirección de Agronegocios del MINAG, en el 2003 el volumen anual de exportación era de 18 mil toneladas, mientras que para el 2008 se multiplicó por más de cuatro veces, hasta alcanzar 78 mil toneladas, que equivalen a un valor de US$ 45.5 millones.  
El segundo exportador mundial es actualmente República Dominicana, que en el 2008 exportó US$ 42.5 millones (según el Centro de Exportaciones e Inversión CEI-RD). 
Este elevado y sostenido crecimiento de las exportaciones peruanas de banano orgánico es resultado de la altísima calidad de dicho producto y de la mayor prioridad en el consumo de productos orgánicos en los países del hemisferio norte.     
Entre enero y febrero de 2009, el valor de las exportaciones de banano orgánico se incrementó en 35% respecto al mismo periodo de 2008 (US$ 9.3 millones en el 2009), mientras que en términos de volumen aumentó 12% (15 mil TM en 2009). Estas cifras alentadoras permiten indicar que las exportaciones a finales del 2009 deberían incrementarse en 20% y bordear los US$ 55 millones (unas 94 mil TM), siendo este un estimado conservador.      *Principales mercados*
La Dirección de Agronegocios indicó que la Unión Europea (UE) se ha consolidado como el principal destino de las exportaciones peruanas de banano orgánico con un 60% del total. Otros mercados de gran significación son Estados Unidos, con un 31% del total, y Japón, con el 9%. A nivel de los países miembros de la UE, resaltan los Países Bajos con el 42% de participación (US$ 19.2 millones), Bélgica con 9% (US$ 4.2 millones), Alemania con 6% (US$ 2.6 millones) y Reino Unido e Irlanda con el 2% (US$ 1 millón).     
Como se observa en los gráficos anteriores, aunque ha seguido creciendo en valor, la participación del mercado norteamericano viene disminuyendo. Sin embargo, la tasa de crecimiento del mercado europeo es mucho más elevada, explicado por sus cambios en los patrones de consumo que ahora da mayor prioridad a los productos orgánicos cultivados de manera natural. 
Respecto a la estacionalidad del producto, la ventana para la exportación del banano orgánico es durante todo el año, pero su pico se centra entre los meses de agosto y octubre. 
En cuanto a los precios, según información tomada de Fresh Plaza, la diferencia de entre una caja de banano orgánico y una del convencional es de US$2. La primera cuesta US$ 9, la segunda US$ 7.  *Perspectivas alentadoras*
Las perspectivas de crecimiento de las exportaciones de banano orgánico en el Perú para los próximos años son muy buenas, ya que la demanda de productos orgánicos a nivel mundial se ha incrementado considerablemente en los últimos años debido a la preocupación constante que tiene el actual consumidor por conservar una dieta alimenticia sana y promover la protección del medio ambiente. 
A ello hay que añadirle la obtención por parte de Perú de la certificación FLO de Comercio Justo (Fair Trade), lo cual permite beneficiarse de un dólar adicional por caja, sobre el precio que tiene el banano orgánico. 
Por último, es preciso señalar que las condiciones climáticas adversas en países y regiones competidoras (Centroamérica y África) han jugado un rol determinante para el crecimiento de las exportaciones peruanas. 
Es importante mencionar que actualmente el MINAG viene participando en las negociaciones para la suscripción de un Acuerdo Comercial con la UE, proceso en el que el principal demandante mundial de banano se ha comprometido ha otorgar un trato arancelario preferencial al Perú y a los países andinos, lo cual llena de optimismo en cuanto a las perspectivas de desarrollo de este producto tropical.  *UNIDAD DE IMAGEN INSTITUCIONAL* *MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA*Temas similares: Artículo: Perú podría ser el primer exportador mundial de frutas y hortalizas Artículo: Exportación de banano orgánico aumentó en 21% durante primer trimestre Artículo: Exportaciones de banano orgánico crecen 30.2% en primer bimestre Perú se consolida como el primer exportador mundial de banano orgánico con US$ 45.5 millones en el 2008 Perú es el primer exportador de café orgánico en el mundo gracias a zonificación ecológica

----------

